# Dae Do doboks



## IcemanSK (Oct 26, 2007)

I was watching the Youtubes of the World Poomsae Championships & noticed the ads & competitors wearing Dae Do doboks. I'd never heard of them before. I've discovered that they are an "officially reconized" WTF dobok. Has anyone ever worn one? Are a good dobok?


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 27, 2007)

They seem to be big in Europe, as they're a product of Spain. Any of our European WTF'ers wear em?


----------



## Miles (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't own one (nor do I plan on getting one) but I see where they are now available in the US.  The Lopezes have a website which sells them though I don't have the link handy.

Miles


----------



## PunkRockSpawn (Nov 4, 2007)

I own two of them. They are very comfortable. But I think the Grandmasters from Nike or Adidas are better than daedo.


----------



## Jai (Nov 4, 2007)

I've talked to people that use them and they think they are the best thing out there. I'm personally happy with my ADIDAS however.


----------



## Miles (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's the US website:
http://daedousa.com/

Miles


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 28, 2007)

Miles said:


> Here's the US website:
> http://daedousa.com/
> 
> Miles


 
Thank you Master Miles!


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I have a Daedo that I purchased from a place called MDSS (mdsscanada.com) in Missisauga Ont Canada. 
It seems to me that it is the replacement for Pro Specs, which lasts forever. If you know a supplier that sells Pro Spec gear they might have them.


----------



## MikeSlisher (Dec 29, 2007)

Call me old-fashioned (as I probably am) but I just never got into the V-neck doboks.  I started TKD back in the early '70s (ITF affiliation) and the only acceptable doboks were the Japanese style.  I tried a V-neck in the early '90s and ended up throwing it away as it just wasn't comfortable at all.  Just never saw the need (as our org didn't require the V-neck and so I the uncomfortrableness of them just turned me off.)

Not a flame... if you like them or need to have them, fine.  But given the choice between V-neck or traditional gi, there isn't really any choice.  Give me a heavyweight canvas traditional gi any day.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2007)

Question here, just food for thought

Gi means uniform
dobook means uniform

Gi is Japanese for uniform
Dobook is korean for uniform

Why is it when ITF or ATA or some other orgs. talk about uniforms and they practise TKD they refer to them as Gi's. If you do any type of TKD it is Korean Base and it should be called a dobook correct.

Sorry this has always confused me, I have been in TKD for 25 years and to this day I do not understand.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2007)

I started in the ITF, and the term has always been dobok, at least when I've heard it; people who used the term "gi" were corrected.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 29, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I started in the ITF, and the term has always been dobok, at least when I've heard it; people who used the term "gi" were corrected.


 
That has always been my experience as well.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I started in the ITF, and the term has always been dobok, at least when I've heard it; people who used the term "gi" were corrected.


 

I agree Kacey it has always been Dobook anywhere I trained, just here on this site and a couple of other ones they are always referring uniform with Gi which just does not makes sense to me. Sorry really was not pointing a finger anywhere. Just asking those simple question that make me not sleep at night.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 29, 2007)

Like Terry, I'm not looking to rip anyone. My 1st instructor (1982) was a Korean man. We worn the cross over-type uniforms as the 1st uniform I wore. He was very insistent that it was called a dobok regardless of style. (I still remember push-ups being handed out for referring to it as a gi.:rpo


----------



## Kacey (Dec 30, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I agree Kacey it has always been Dobook anywhere I trained, just here on this site and a couple of other ones they are always referring uniform with Gi which just does not makes sense to me. Sorry really was not pointing a finger anywhere. Just asking those simple question that make me not sleep at night.



No worries - I've just never heard uniforms referred to as "gis" in the ITF.  Other places yes - but never there, so I don't know which ITF classes you've seen, but it wasn't any of the ones I've been to; but then, the vast majority of those have been in Colorado - in other states, who knows?


----------



## Butch (Dec 30, 2007)

Not dumping on anyone but the Japanese term is actually Dogi for uniform. It was shorten by the Americans and the younger Japanese students. The correct term for uniform in Korean is Dobok though.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2007)

Butch said:


> Not dumping on anyone but the Japanese term is actually Dogi for uniform. It was shorten by the Americans and the younger Japanese students. The correct term for uniform in Korean is Dobok though.


 
Not to argue here but Gi is the proper name for uniform in Jaoan, or at least when I was there in the eighties.

In korea there are several ways to spell Dobook, Dobok, or Doebook remember it is where you are at in Korea.

Sorry could not resisit


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kacey said:


> No worries - I've just never heard uniforms referred to as "gis" in the ITF. Other places yes - but never there, so I don't know which ITF classes you've seen, but it wasn't any of the ones I've been to; but then, the vast majority of those have been in Colorado - in other states, who knows?


 

Kacey I will only tell you this one of the most prominenet ITF school here in my area calls them GI's. I was referring to them. I will show you there website when I'm in Colorado seeing you.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 30, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Kacey I will only tell you this one of the most prominenet ITF school here in my area calls them GI's. I was referring to them. I will show you there website when I'm in Colorado seeing you.



Oh, I have no doubt - it just doesn't happen in the ITF around here, or it didn't when I left in the 90s.

Hey, did you know that if you mispronounce dobok (as do-bahk, rather than do-boek) you're saying training pig instead of training uniform?  One of my students is from Korea; I had heard that before, and he confirmed it - but he was the only one who could say the sounds clearly enough to understand the difference.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Oh, I have no doubt - it just doesn't happen in the ITF around here, or it didn't when I left in the 90s.
> 
> Hey, did you know that if you mispronounce dobok (as do-bahk, rather than do-boek) you're saying training pig instead of training uniform? One of my students is from Korea; I had heard that before, and he confirmed it - but he was the only one who could say the sounds clearly enough to understand the difference.


 
Mr Suh one of my BB is in Korea training for the semester he has said the same thing, I cannot make the differencr out but when I say it that way he is always correcting me behind close doors of course.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 30, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Mr Suh one of my BB is in Korea training for the semester he has said the same thing, I cannot make the differencr out but when I say it that way he is always correcting me behind close doors of course.



Oh, I asked my student - he wouldn't correct me in class, but I asked him about that and several other words.


----------



## TKDJUDO (Dec 30, 2007)

I own a Dae Do Dobok, and so do all the students at my dojang. Arguably the most comfortable uniform I've worn. Not too sure if other schools use Dae Do, because I mostly see Adidas uniforms being worn.


----------



## MikeSlisher (Dec 31, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Question here, just food for thought
> 
> Gi means uniform
> dobook means uniform
> ...



Sorry, didn't mean to start a problem with this.  I used the word "gi" simply to differentiate the cross-over style top from the v-neck style top.  
For those of you who wonder about the word usage, when I started in TKD in 1974, there was virtually no national coverage of the Korean styles.  Martial arts supplies (uniforms, etc.) could only be purchased in larger cities, so for those of us unfortunate enough to live in the "boonies", we had to mail-order them (no internet either, don't ya know).  So, when buying uniforms, you had to order a "Gi".  I don't even remember seeing the word dobok used until I ran across a Century MA Supply catalog somewhere in the early '90s.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2007)

MikeSlisher said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to start a problem with this. I used the word "gi" simply to differentiate the cross-over style top from the v-neck style top.
> For those of you who wonder about the word usage, when I started in TKD in 1974, there was virtually no national coverage of the Korean styles. Martial arts supplies (uniforms, etc.) could only be purchased in larger cities, so for those of us unfortunate enough to live in the "boonies", we had to mail-order them (no internet either, don't ya know). So, when buying uniforms, you had to order a "Gi". I don't even remember seeing the word dobok used until I ran across a Century MA Supply catalog somewhere in the early '90s.


 

Mike no worries jsust adding to the meat of the thread, ley me ask you this where and who trained you back then, I love it when the elders come here and we can talk about those days.


----------



## YoungMan (Dec 31, 2007)

It goes back to the Koreans wishing to establish their own cultural identity away from any Japanese influence. Originally, they did indeed use Gis to practice in, as I owned several. They called it the Dobok to reference the fact it was the uniform used in Tae Kwon Do, but a gis a gi.
That's one of the reasons why the V-neck was developed. Aside from being a completely different uniform, hence a new name, it also harks back to the Korean traditional Hanbok. If you wear a loose fitting dobok without a belt, it looks remarkably like a Hanbok.
And Taekyon practitioners I've seen on Youtube wear uniforms that look remarkably like white V-neck doboks (some differences of course).


----------



## e ship yuk (Dec 31, 2007)

Heh... funny story I just heard this weekend...

My instructor's instructor was up for a short visit, and we were working out, going over some linguistics stuff.  We talked about dogi and dobok, and why in Korean it was never just a "bok" like a dogi was a "gi."  He then told us that when he first started training, his Korean instructor didn't speak English all that well.  He pointed at his uniform top one day and asked his students "What is this?"  They were confused, and he specified, "What this called?"  They told him it was a gi.  So from then on he called it a gi, thinking that was the English word for it.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 24, 2008)

I decided to bump this thread to see if other's (particularly across the Pond) had worn them & what they thought. They even have them in ITF-style.

http://daedousa.com/


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 24, 2008)

I just saw an ad for Dae Do yesterday when I picked up a TKD Times.  I'd never heard of it before.  The ads had probably run before, but for whatever reason, I'd never noticed them.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 24, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Question here, just food for thought
> 
> Gi means uniform
> dobook means uniform
> ...


I wonder if it wasn't a case of trying to hold back the ocean.  You know; the old schools always said 'karate' on the door and everyone knows what a gi is.  If everyone who comes into the class calls it a gi, how far could a master _really_ go in correcting them when their sign read, "Karate"?

As taekwondo became more established as an MA independent of karate and distinctly Korean, the Korean terminology became more prevalent.  And taekwondo being a recognized olympic sport certainly did help to distinguish taekwondo as being distinct from Japanese karate in the eyes of the public.

I could be totally off base, but it seems logical.

Daniel


----------

